# Community > Resource Library >  Deer Stalking Reads

## Dougie

Hey lads and ladies,

Do you have any recommendations for good, possibly modern, reading on deer stalking for a noob? Got my FAL in the post this morning.  :Yuush:  Lets just say I am iching to fill the freezer again  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  I'd like to get a little bit of smarts under my belt through both tagging along on more hunts but also reading up on some tips.

I had a great time with Cam learning about sign while we were out in the field, some more technical info in a book with pic examples etc would be helpful. 

Cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Red deer in New Zealand forget the author, Library should have it.
Send me your add and il send ya Big game hunting in New Zealand by Gary Joll. Its old but still relevant

----------


## Rushy

Dougie, also try to find some back issues of hunting magazines.  Many of them have interesting tips to be found in the articles.

----------


## Barefoot

Find someone with stash of old Rod&Rifle mags, then read any of the stuff written by Graham Henry. He passed away a few years ago but he had a very common sense approach to hunting and gear so well worth the read (and effort).

----------


## Munsey

> Red deer in New Zealand forget the author, Library should have it.
> Send me your add and il send ya Big game hunting in New Zealand by Gary Joll. Its old but still relevant


Cam ,red deer in new zealand - roger lentle and frank saxton . Was going to recomend it as well . Only deer referance book I own ,Dougie  you are welcome to borrow my copy, but If you can find one to buy you can always referance it . I must have read it 10 times at a guess.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea thats it, good book.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yes i also have a copy and it it the best thing for learning with plenty of pics.. well worth the read Dougie.. I call it the Bible on reds

----------


## Munsey

Red Deer in New Zealand, Roger Lentle Frank Saxton - Shop Online for Books in NZ - Fishpond.co.nz

----------


## wiredkiwis

Another vote for Red deer in New Zealand.. Lentle, Saxton.. Very good reference..
Tardme Listing #: 512231231... pip someone at the post  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Sweet thanks lads  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Some very good E-Books on the subject now too ,worth a google .

----------


## kiwijames

"Hunting Smarter" by Hans Willlems is a good read for the beginner. Plenty of good tips and tricks.

----------


## Neckshot

That book answerd all my questions its bloody spot on.Not to scientific either easy for a layman like me.

----------


## Lentil

Yep - "Hunting smarter for big game" by Hans Willems, and "Red Deer in NZ" by Lentle (not me) and Saxton. Both great books. Both of these books refer to the hilar region for shot placement, and since reading them, I picture my shot placement every time I look at a deer photo. It really seemed to help me be calm when it comes to the real thing - not that I get out very often!!

----------


## Chris

How to Hunt Sika by Alan Simmons is worth a read .Might be hard to get hold of a copy .

----------


## 7mmsaum

> How to Hunt Sika by Alan Simmons is worth a read .Might be hard to get hold of a copy .


There is a copy on trade me right now, quite rare.

I have a copy otherwise would have hit the buy now.

----------


## Chris

I have a copy some one might grab it .

----------


## Dougie

I've got a few books on the go at the moment (and four more war books arrived in the post yesterday from my brother!!), I'd be keen to borrow something after that. Can't really chuck $40 at books right now, saving for a rifle and all that  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Dougie, there is only one true way of learning the ways of The Deer...they themselves will teach you more than any book will ever...oh, if in Red country learn to bark like a hind...probably more effective than getting the roar right...

----------


## Rushy

Good advice EeeBees. Time in the hills Dougie, time in the hills.

----------

